# Automatic wire strippers



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?


Never seen them but these are all you need.:thumbsup:










__________________


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Come on Harry! Those are **** and you know it. No wonder you have so many call backs. When you ring the conductor it will fail in time. Harry should know better. I think he is trolling.


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?












Nah. It takes up to much room in my p


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the Klein romex strippers?


Tried a similar one like that about 20 years ago. Went back to my favorite ones:thumbsup:


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?












I'm not a fan. My boss uses one like that and he likes it. Just find it to big to carry around with you


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?


I thought webBikeWorld reviewed motorcycles?

Anyway, if you want automatic strippers go with the Klein Katapult.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a pair of those irwin ones and they are junk, don't waste your money on those and get a pair of blue kleins.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> I have a pair of those irwin ones and they are junk, don't waste your money on those and get a pair of blue kleins.


 Agreed. I also bought them because they were cheap and were highly reviewed. They still look brand new because they were basically useless.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Code4 said:


>


That is not a romex stripper...

it's a wire stripper...


These are romex strippers:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Come on Harry! Those are **** and you know it. No wonder you have so many call backs. When you ring the conductor it will fail in time. Harry should know better. I think he is trolling.


What the hell are you talking about...?:laughing:


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

I have tired the automatic wire strippers, but i find them to be too bulky in my pocket, and also they don't seem to strip as well as the regular strippers. There is also a nifty trick that allows you to strip 2 wires at once when regular strippers, so why buy those expensive, worthless strippers?


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?


We have been changing a lot of t-12 to t-8 ballasts and the auto wire strippers work great when your getting the ballast set up with connectors . If your just putting in one ballast I would not dig it out but a couple hundred I get it . Ps I have the exact one in your pic and it works fine .


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use the automatics when terminating in control panels or PLC's. Hundreds of #18 and #14 wires can pretty hard on your hands and wrists with manual strippers and the auto's save time and fatigue.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just squezze the insulation with my pliers or ***** and pull it off without nicking the conductor


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Celtic said:


> That is not a romex stripper...
> 
> it's a wire stripper...
> 
> These are romex strippers:


I agree.. I do residentiall and industrial


----------



## Code4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Celtic said:


> That is not a romex stripper...
> 
> it's a wire stripper...
> 
> These are romex strippers:


I agree.. I do both residential and industrial so don't need that one. I like using a sharp knife to strip back romex


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Eric Daniel said:


> Does anyone like these more than over the klein romex strippers?


I found them great for security cable.


----------

